

"Now That's What I Call Music" goes social (and digital) - sambeau
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2011/apr/10/now-thats-what-i-call-music-goes-digital

======
sambeau
Is the future of music really a cross between a Tupperware party and a pyramid
scheme (with a Facebook & Twitter integration)?

Being I never understood "Now That's What I Call Music" in the first place I
feel I am unqualified to call it. I really hope that it isn't the future for
music, though.

